# NDD (Sonor 3005)



## Blackheim (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know if this is in the proper Topic... However, I FINALLY manage to set up one of my babies

And guess who's the happiest person in the world?


----------



## MikeH (Sep 25, 2011)

That is....





N'yoh my god...


----------



## iron blast (Sep 26, 2011)

add a 2nd kick two more toms and some more cymbals and its My ideal setup Sonor is sex


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 26, 2011)

^another kick and two more toms?
80's metal band?

@blackheim
very nice kit man, I just got my 3007 kit a few months ago, havent been happier
(see thread here)


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 26, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> ^another kick and two more toms?
> 80's metal band?
> 
> @blackheim
> ...



Autumn Faaaaaade


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 26, 2011)

I KNOW 
its super sexy, i'm going to get a matching 13x7 snare, and maybe an 8x7 rack just to have


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 5, 2012)

I forgot to post the specs, such an idiot haha, here goes the specs: 

Sonor Force 3005 Full Maple Shells: 

8x7 Rack Tom
10x8 Rack Tom
12x9 Rack Tom
14x11 Floor Tom
16x13 Floor Tom
20x18 Bass Drum

dDrum Dios Exotic Bubinga Snare 13x7

Axis Classic Black Double Pedal

Gibraltar Rack

Sold all the Cymbals in picture, will being replaced with TRXs Cymbal by February!!

NewCymbalSetDay pending!!


----------



## Tobi (Jan 5, 2012)

I honestly cant understand why you would want to get rid off those cymbals.  
Especially the byzance  
I also never heard of TRX cymbals. Please tell me about that brand


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 11, 2012)

Tobi said:


> I honestly cant understand why you would want to get rid off those cymbals.
> Especially the byzance
> I also never heard of TRX cymbals. Please tell me about that brand



You can find more info about these cymbals here: 

TRX Cymbals

Why? Simple, these Cymbals are amazing, are top-notch and are extremely beautifully hand-crafted. I fell in love once I hear them on my friends kit (he is an endorsee of them. You can hear them in one of my friends tour-mate video:


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 12, 2012)

nice kit man!! thats the same size as the DW kit i bought a little over a year ago. I hope to add another floor tom someday but thats going to cost quite a bit


----------

